# info on EMS in China



## bigbaldguy (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any first hand info on Ems in China. I have some Chinese med students in my building who are here as part of an academic exchange program and they just kind of give me a funny looks when I try to explain ours to them. I know china is a huge country and that most of it is rural but I'm mostly curious how EMS works in the cities.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't have any first hand knowledge of EMS in China, it seems to be a hard place to find EMS info on...
but Google is our friend, so I've found this link that might be useful.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10051908

We have a large number of Chinese living and studying at our schools and univercities in New Zealand now.
Maybe looking at this link, a few of them should be taking the Paramedic degree here.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 8, 2011)

That's the same article I found when I googled it but thanks for trying. I find it amazing that there is so very little known about their system. It sound like they are pretty far behind in at least some aspects. I do know from speakingto the med students here that the pay differential between doctors and for instance nurses is not substantial in china unless they go into private 
Practice. Apparently due to the way things are run there how much most physicians make is capped by a government agency. Thanks again for trying I guess I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

I spoke a bit more with the Med students who live at my building and they explained that in the large cities there are no medics as such. There is just a driver and in the back a doctor and possibly a nurse. In the rural areas it sounds like your pretty much out of luck if you need an ambulance.


----------

